# Aquascaping Tips



## satsumas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I am starting my first heavily planted tank and i would like to get as many tips and advice as possible ideally before my luminaire arrives which should be this week, or early next week.
I've done some general research into aquascaping and picked up a few pointers from various websites but i would appriciate any additions to my list or advice that may come in handy. I have some of my own experience but thats with a moderately planted tank with low light. Some of these rules apply to smaller/medium sized tanks...

Here's what i've picked up so far...

1. Slope the substrate (lower at the front, higher at the back) to create depth. 
2. Fewer species of plants for smaller tanks (Mines a 20gal long)
3. Use mainly thin leaved plants but have some larger leaved plants to contrast with the thin ones. 
4. Put at maximum 2 focal points and have them slightly off centre. 
5. Plant dense.
6. Add reds and bronze's as tints or highlights.
7.Plan the hardscape first.
8.Plant in order.

TIA


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/33538-best-aquascaping-articles.html

Been reading this it's pretty good


----------



## satsumas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, that is really helpfull!


----------

